# Few small ones over the last couple weeks



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wade gigging when I can get out for short periods of time. Produces a couple fish each hour and a half walk or so. Unfortunately they are small males. Waiting for them big girls to show up. Cosson gigs and Jerrys leds. Use um er lose um!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Great report and great pics.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there a laser on your gig?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, one of only a handful made by the talented Jim Cosson. Jim made the entire gig to include the handle. It's just as much a work of art as it is a gig. 
It's definitely helpful for aiming in deep water and when the water is ripply, great for newbies or when im guiding family and friends for pointing out fish. Otherwise it's just really cool. Here is a video I made from gopro footage a few winters back sheepshead gigging off Jim's gigging machine.


----------

